

Ask HN: books / articles about becoming a vc? - kolinko

There is a plenty of resources floating around about running a startup, but what about running a seedfund / angelfund?<p>Any good reading you'd recommend?
======
steventruong
Although not a book about becoming a VC or angel investor, Venture Deals by
Brad Feld and Jason Mendelson of TechStars and Foundry Group does cover a lot
about investments and common things you should understand (which is something
useful to know if you're looking to get into the business).

Link: [http://www.amazon.com/Venture-Deals-Smarter-Lawyer-
Capitalis...](http://www.amazon.com/Venture-Deals-Smarter-Lawyer-
Capitalist/dp/0470929820/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1324222127&sr=8-1)

Although again this isn't a book on the subject, here is a blog post talking
about it: [http://www.askthevc.com/wp/archives/2007/01/how-to-
become-a-...](http://www.askthevc.com/wp/archives/2007/01/how-to-become-a-
venture-capitalist.html)

Also: [http://www.quora.com/How-do-you-become-a-venture-
capitalist?...](http://www.quora.com/How-do-you-become-a-venture-
capitalist?q=how+to+become+a+vc)

~~~
kolinko
thanks

------
olegious
Your question reminded me of the following posts from Tim Ferris:

[http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2010/06/28/mba/?utm_sou...](http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2010/06/28/mba/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+timferriss+%28The+Blog+of+Author+Tim+Ferriss%29&utm_content=Google+Reader)

[http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2010/07/05/how-to-
creat...](http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2010/07/05/how-to-create-your-
own-real-world-mba-part-
ii/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+timferriss+%28The+Blog+of+Author+Tim+Ferriss%29)

